# Walmart Ammo can



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone ever try the Walmart ammo cans? $8.99 a can with free delivery? <two days delivery
4 cans for like $36 ? 
I couldn't help myself I ordered 4
Gawd I hope these aren't junk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You can buy 'em at the local stores in the sporting goods section for the same price all day long.

They're pretty much all I use. I have some old, original, genuine cans, but I use those for other things. My only beef with 'em is sometimes the seam along the latch end isn't well-finished and may not properly seal against the gasket.

I've never tested 'em for water-proof etc. But for shelf storage I don't think you'll find a better bargain.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I have several and they work great. I also have several of the molded plastic ones and they old a lot more but dam they get heavy fast.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I wonder if they are manufacturer seconds that were rejected by the military for some reason.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I bet that they will not be junk. I have metal and plastic ammo cans. Metal for most of my stacking ammo and metal or plastic for that which I will use on an ongoing basis. It costs a little more, but I have been buying a decent chunk of the Federal 5.56 ammo in metal ammo cans that the military buys. PSA has it at a pretty good price from time to time. Buy, store it and know that it is available if I need it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I wish someone would retract the military surplus scrapping rules that Obammy instituted during his terror reign >>>> one of the reasons why the used ammo can supply dried up ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I wish someone would retract the military surplus scrapping rules that Obammy instituted during his terror reign >>>> one of the reasons why the used ammo can supply dried up ...


I agree. I would like to request an MRAP while we are at it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------

